# A.M.P. treatment anyone tried it????



## ejchase (Dec 11, 2004)

I am wondering if anyone here has ever used or heard of a treatment called AMP or Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides? I read about two hours worth of testamonials on their website last night and it sounds like it has literally been a lifesaver for people with IBS, UC, Crohn's and every other kind of digestive problem, including diarrhea and nausea. Although it seems to be an expensive alternative almost everyone who did a testamonial said that they were able to go off of most if not all of their prescribed medications! Please let me know if you have any valid information on this product.


----------



## 20580 (May 25, 2005)

I noticed you posted the A.M.P. Molo-Cure query last December. I'm going to try it, and I was just wondering what kind of responses you got to your question. Have you tried it?Bob Brewster


----------



## 14034 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hum, I have just started AMP a month ago. I have either a peptic ulcer or erosion of the esophagus, to be confirmed this month with a upper GI scope. Have been on a wait list for 6 months (canadian health care line ups).Over the past month being on AMP has been probably the best theripy yet. Have tried lots and lots of ulcer medications, they all work but for some reason with my body they only work for a time then there effectivness stops. If I go off the medication and enjoy the pain for a month or two then the effectiveness of the medication comes back and I can reuses it. I have been off medications now for three weeks while on AMP and as long as I stick to the diet, I have been relitivly pain free as well. This is the first time I can say I have been healing from a therpy. I also went with buckwheet honey on soft toast which for some reason removed the pain that I experience in the peptic area. If you wish to talk more about this just reply. I am not fully healed but am 200% better then I was one month ago.Les EltonVancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

i have read about this and it seems like good stuff....it believe it really does heal...but the only thing is if you have ibs or whatever you still should try and find what caused the inflammation or ibs in the first place...like right now i take digestrin and what i like about it is it has alot of "mind" ingredients to kind of chill you out and get your brain right...if you are stressed (which you might be and not even know it) that could be causing inflammtion...so amp would heal you but you still shoudl take something for stress though...kinda get what im saying? i think im gonna try and fork up the money for amp...try that with digestrin and also still take fiber on a daily basis...


----------



## 23142 (Sep 13, 2005)

I have UC and it really helped me out alot. I was at the point where they wanted to put me on steroids, so my father did some research and found out. I was skeptical at first, but it did wonders.


----------



## 15496 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have had IBS fof over two years,to the point where I was ready to give up. Then I ran into AMP, which I exspected to be the cure.After being on it for over six months, I was no better and very disappointed in the product. I have done a lot of researth on Digestrin,which I have just ordered and hoping it is better than AMP. I will keep you in the loop.


----------

